# problem with homebrew store app for ps4 with ESP8266 device not working



## tommy28 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi, i have got a probelm and i need to ask right i have installed the homebrew store app on my ps4 i am on 7.55 firmware i use a ESP8266 device and i did the debug stuff to install this app homebrew store.

but when i go to click on it it says this error message 
connection to the cdn failed with 804101e1
then when i click the ok button on the bottom of the screen.

it says a other error message it says
the store loader has encountered an error.
so does anyone have a fix or workround cos i have seen videos on youtube of people opening up this homebrew store app.

i have not seen any videos of people using it with a ESP8266 device does it work with that device
the only reason i want to use this homebrew store app is because you can dump ps4 games to external hard drive
and when more updates come out for this it is so post to have more stuff added.

anyway so does anyone know how to fix this problem does it work with a ESP8266 device cos it keeps coming up with thoses error messages all the time when i launch the homebrew store app.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

I've recently become friends with the dev of the homebrew store, lightning mods, so I do know something about it.  The store must be on the internal hdd, and you must be signed in.  It downloads dependencies when you first boot it up.  Those dependencies go in the apps folder outside of the app.pkg, so they can't be put in the homebrew store pkg.  Another option is to ftp the files.  I could probably give the files if you want to ftp them.  There's 19 of them and 2 or 3 folders iirc.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

https://www.mediafire.com/file/69mo9ma7uzeydft/NPXS39041.zip/file

here are the files you need if you want to ftp the files over.  the contents go in user/app/NPXS39041 of the internal hdd.


----------



## tommy28 (Nov 19, 2021)

hi godreborn how do i use theses files then
i watched the modded warefare video on youtube and he installs it on a ps4 without a esp8266 device.
also modded warfare on that youtube video never said you had to sign in to the homebew store app the youtube video shows you installing onto a ps4 and opening it up and you see the list of games for it. and he said you can also dump ps4 games with this homebrew store app.

but there is no video of installing it on a esp8266 device also will there be anyway in the future to just play ps4 games off external hard drive without turning them into a pkg file i really would like to play my ps4 games like the ps3 way where you boot up a backup manager and boot the games off a external hard drive.

 the homebrew app for ps4  i think it is like the multiMAN what is for ps3 but of course you have to turn the ps4 games into pkg files i am really waiting for someone to do a video of installing the homebrew app and getting it to work on a esp8266 device.

but nobody has done a video yet not even modded warfare i dont want to do ftp way i really want to dump the ps4 games  the throughhomebrew store app like the modded warfare video shows you i really want to do that way but for esp8266 device.

also if you are friends with the dev lightning mods is there anyway he can do a video on his twitter page of installing this homebrew store pkg file on a esp8266 device.

also if the dev lightning mods has made this homebrew store pkg file is there anyway he could make a update for the homebrew store app were you can boot ps4 games straight off a external hard drive without turning them into pkg files.

cos it is a lot of messing around turning ps4 games into pkg files it would be a lot better if you could some how you could boot the ps4 games straight off a external hard drive with maybe something like the homebrew store app or some type of backup manager for the ps4.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2021)

that I don't know.  I haven't really messed with the app.  however, I think you have to be signed in to download some dependencies.  I think that's what lightning mods told me or you have to ftp over the dependencies as they're not part of the pkg.  I asked him if you could make the dependencies part of the pkg, and he said you can't.  the dependencies actually go outside of the pkg.  the system will download the dependencies when you're online.  I'm not sure if the features you're talking about work offline or not or if the app requires an online connection even if you download the dependencies as I never tested it.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2021)

here's where he mentions it (hope he doesn't mind me posting this):






or you can ftp the files.  I've done both.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2021)

he just responded when I told him about you and this thread:


----------



## tommy28 (Jan 15, 2022)

HI godreborn IS THERE ANY WAY YOU COULD TURN THOSES FILES THAT YOU HAVE TO FTP OVER AND TURN THEM INTO A PKG FILE THAT I CAN JUST INSTALL. I ALL READY HAVE THE HOMEBREW STORE PKG INSTALLED BUT IF I HAVE TO FTP THOSES FILES OVER WHICH I CANT DO THAT COS I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO FTP THEM. I KNOW THAT IT IS SOMETHING TO DO WITH THE INTERNET BUT I HAVE NEVER DONE FTP. IS THERE ANY WAY godreborn YOU COULD TURN THOSES FILES IN THE MEDIAFIRE LINK AND TURN THEM INTO A PKG FILE. COULD YOU MAKE THOSES FILES INTO 1 PKG FILE THAT I CAN JUST INSTALL THEN MAYBE IT WOULD WORK OR COULD YOUR FRIEND LM TURN THOSES FILES AND MAKE 1 PKG FILE OF THEM. IF IT CAN BE DONE IS THERE ANYWAY godreborn OR YOUR FRIEND LM COULD MAKE 1 PKG FILE OF THOSES FILES IN THE MEDIAFIRE LINK. SO IT IS JUST TO MAKE A PKG FILE LOTS OF DEVS MAKE PKG FILES DAILY SO COULD godreborn OR YOUR FRIEND LM MAKE A PKG FILE OF THE FILES IN THE MEDIA FIIRE LINK. or is there anyway LM could make a new homebrew store pkg with all the files into 1 pkg file or 2 pkg files that you install. i only want to use the homebrew store to dump ps4 disc games to hard drive i dont need it for anything else.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 15, 2022)

you can get the right package from pkg-zone.  download the store from there.  you only need to ftp dependencies if you compile the eboot.  it's an update eboot, not the full version, which is why that's needed.  you won't have to do that through pkg-zone.  it will download everything you need.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 15, 2022)

https://pkg-zone.com/  "download store app."  you still need the internet though or it will cdn failure iirc.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 15, 2022)

btw, there's an option (not enabled by default) that lm told me about to where it will boot you back to the homebrew store via the ps button when exiting a game, so you could have a pseudo-new home screen style with box art.  I haven't tried it, and I forgot what that option is called.  I'll ask, one moment.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 15, 2022)

here it is:


----------



## tommy28 (Jan 16, 2022)

hi godreborn can i ask you would this method work if i go to that site https://pkg-zone.com/ and download this software PS4-Xplorer and put it onto a external hard drive and install it on a ps4.

then put the files what is in the mediafire link at the top of this post onto a external hard drive 
then open up PS4-Xplorer on the ps4 console and browse for the files on the external hard drive and copy them to the internal hard drive.

would then the homebrew store app work then
if i copy the files to the internal hard drive from the external hard drive would that method work then.

cos i dont want to ftp them over cos i dont know how to set that up so would this method work then.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 16, 2022)

tommy28 said:


> hi godreborn can i ask you would this method work if i go to that site https://pkg-zone.com/ and download this software PS4-Xplorer and put it onto a external hard drive and install it on a ps4.
> 
> then put the files what is in the mediafire link at the top of this post onto a external hard drive
> then open up PS4-Xplorer on the ps4 console and browse for the files on the external hard drive and copy them to the internal hard drive.
> ...


you no longer need to have the hb store on internal.  its dependencies will be downloaded to internal though, but the app itself will be on external if you have your system set up to install to external.


----------



## tommy28 (Jan 16, 2022)

oh well i got the homebrew store pkg file off the other site pshax cos that is the one i installed is that the same homebrew store pkg on that other site you say https://pkg-zone.com/

can i install pkg file homebrew store when i put it onto a external hard drive it installs onto a internal hard drive that is what i did and it just comes up with a error then it goes back onto the main ps4 screen.

it is the other files i have not done yet cos you said you have to ftp them over which i dont know how to set up ftp or how that works.

it is just moving thoses files onto internal hard drive there must be a over way to do that then ftp them over which i dont know how that is done.

also i did not know you can install pkg files straight onto external hard drive


----------



## godreborn (Jan 16, 2022)

you don't need to ftp any files with the full version.  it will download some files to internal hdd, yes, then it will kick you out.  just go back in, and it should work.


----------



## tommy28 (Jan 16, 2022)

oh so what you are saying is that the one i got off pshax works then is that one the full version then. cos i only went on the homebrew store once on my ps4 when i installed it and it said error then it went back onto the main ps4 screen so i gave up then.

so what you are saying is that if i go back onto the homebrew store and if it does a error and goes back onto the main ps4 screen then what you are saying is to go back onto the homebrew store and it should work then.
also i dont know if it would download any files cos i am not connected to the internet i use the ESP8266 device chip which is offline but maybe it still installed the files cos i opened up the homebrew store for the first time and it said error then it went back onto the ps4 main screen.

i can still dump ps4 games throgh the userguide but i have heard that the homebrew store is a lot easy to dump ps4 games.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 16, 2022)

tommy28 said:


> oh so what you are saying is that the one i got off pshax works then is that one the full version then. cos i only went on the homebrew store once on my ps4 when i installed it and it said error then it went back onto the main ps4 screen so i gave up then.
> 
> so what you are saying is that if i go back onto the homebrew store and if it does a error and goes back onto the main ps4 screen then what you are saying is to go back onto the homebrew store and it should work then.


just try it.  you may have to ask the dev himself about it on github or on his discord channel.


----------



## tommy28 (Jan 17, 2022)

hi have you got the devs github page and the devs discord page please so i can ask the dev a few questions about the homebrew store
also i dont have discord or github so i would ask my brother to ask the question to the dev


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

I could ask on either one, but you need to give me a specific question or questions to ask.


----------



## tommy28 (Jan 20, 2022)

ok then i have got this question then for you to ask the dev

is there any chance the dev could make some type of homebrew store or a backup manger for the ps4 to rip the games to hard drive without using the userguide.

cos the homebrew store pkg file is the best one to dump ps4 games i have seen but you have to be online to use it.

is there any way possible the dev could make a program for the ps4 to dump ps4 games without using the userguide
and to not be onlnie can tha tbe done.

like the ps3 way there was multiman a backup manger that you went on and you could simply dump any ps3 game to external hard drive and you did not have to be on the internet to you that feature.

so could a program be made by one of the devs like that for the ps4 to dump ps4 games without using the internet and the user guide.


----------



## tommy28 (Jan 23, 2022)

hi godreborn can i please ask you were do you put the other files the mediafire link you have done i have downloaded the files
but were do i put the files on my ps4 what location cos you never said were they go. i am going to try to use the app called PS4-Xplorer which is on the pkgzone website it moves files from external hard drive to internal hard drive and you just install the pkg file. that might be a lot better than using ftp so do you know what location i put thoses files in.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 24, 2022)

tommy28 said:


> hi godreborn can i please ask you were do you put the other files the mediafire link you have done i have downloaded the files
> but were do i put the files on my ps4 what location cos you never said were they go. i am going to try to use the app called PS4-Xplorer which is on the pkgzone website it moves files from external hard drive to internal hard drive and you just install the pkg file. that might be a lot better than using ftp so do you know what location i put thoses files in.


I forgot the title id, so put the pkg in a hex editor to find it.  Then, the files go in user/app/title id folder.  Install the pkg first


----------



## tommy28 (Jan 24, 2022)

hi oh have you got the hex editor please cos i have not got this software i have installed the homebrew store pkg first and i have also got the files on a external hard drive i have also installed PS4-Xplorer pkg on my ps4 and i can see the files on the PS4-Xplorer on my external hard drive it is all the mediafire files the folder with the files in it all i need to know is were do i copy the files to on my internal hard drive what is the location also do i copy the whole folder to internal hard drive or do i just copy only the files onto a internal hard drive cos every time i go onto the homebrew store it keeps going onto the main ps4 screen most likely it is the other files i need to copy over to internal hard drive.

also do i need the hex editor that is done on a pc right not ps4 right
what do you need the hex editor for what does that bit do have you got the hex editor software that i can download cos i cant seem to find that anywere.


----------

